
Show HN: My Second Hobby: Woodworking - jessehorne
https://medium.com/@jessehorne/my-second-hobby-woodworking-87289c1934e9
======
chriselles
Very cool!

I have an old friend from high school who does home woodworking and has gotten
quite good at it.

It also seems very therapeutic for him.

~~~
jessehorne
Thanks! It is very therapeutic indeed.

